# new wheel trims for S700



## funkyronster (May 1, 2005)

Does anybody know where I can get these any cheaper?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/set-4-14-...t-Mercedes-410-Hymer-and-others-/271325611442

I only need the front ones!


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Is 14 inch right size.

Sorry can't help on price.

Martin


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

funkyronster said:


> Does anybody know where I can get these any cheaper?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/set-4-14-...t-Mercedes-410-Hymer-and-others-/271325611442
> 
> I only need the front ones!


WOW! that's a steep price........

Now Just get your hope's up a little bit but I might have 2 front ones off my S700 I will check the box of spares over this weekend.

I bought a new set after I lost one some years ago on the M25 late at night on the way to France. Can't remember what one I lost front or back.

My new ones bolt on but the old ones which are still prissteen clipped in so if you put tie wraps on they are just the ticket! that's what i should have done in the first place.

Cap't

Captain's French Adventures ....out soon in paperback and kindle


----------



## funkyronster (May 1, 2005)

That's very nice of you....fingers crossed!


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

funkyronster said:


> That's very nice of you....fingers crossed!


Hi again sorry but the box has vanished we have moved from rented houses 4 times. But I will look for the invoice where I bought them

Regards
Cap't


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

funkyronster said:


> Does anybody know where I can get these any cheaper?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/set-4-14-...t-Mercedes-410-Hymer-and-others-/271325611442
> 
> I only need the front ones!


I have sent you a couple of PM's!

Regards

Cap't


----------



## Horlix (Sep 12, 2013)

This is a major pain trying to get 14" stainless wheel trims for a older style hymer. I searched high and low to get some rear ones. there are companies on line who sell the chrome effect plastic ones but they don't look great. In the end i bought mine from hansen styling

http://www.hansen-styling-parts.de/..._GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/63246837/Products/6239

I bought two and had to make up a bracket to fit the hub so they would fit.

Hope this helps. Jon


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon,

Please see the following link;

http://www.wheeltrimshop.com/products/rally/14-rally.html

I hope this helps; their telephone number is on the bottom right hand corner should you need any assistance.

Regards,
Chris


----------

